# Quiz Night - Bidi Bondi - 6th September 2010



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here we go again! 

Two tables booked under the name of *Stewart* for up to 12 people.

Date: Monday, 6th September

Venue: Bidi Bondi on the Palm Jumeirah
http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/17244-bidi-bondi

So, who's in?


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Two tables booked under the name of *Stewart* for up to 12 people.
> 
> ...


We need to request tables at the other end to last night as we could hardly here what he was saying!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it relatively easy to find parking there?

Considering coming out before the end of Ramadan - at least with Ramadan, I get home at a reasonable hour and go to work slightly later so minimal risk of sleep deprivation.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nat_c said:


> We need to request tables at the other end to last night as we could hardly here what he was saying!!


Yup done that already, booked the same ones as last week's, on the right side as you enter.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Is it relatively easy to find parking there?
> 
> Considering coming out before the end of Ramadan - at least with Ramadan, I get home at a reasonable hour and go to work slightly later so minimal risk of sleep deprivation.


Well if you get in early, you shouldn't have a problem finding parking. Hope to see you there then!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Two tables booked under the name of *Stewart* for up to 12 people.
> 
> ...


What,,,, Why my name?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> What,,,, Why my name?


Because you're like the Expatforum Pied Piper!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Well if you get in early, you shouldn't have a problem finding parking. Hope to see you there then!


Thanks, I'll get there early and grab a bite whilst I wait.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

I guess you can count me in, there's room for improvement on the last one


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Ill be there as well, probably about 7.30 for food as usual!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Ill be there as well, probably about 7.30 for food as usual!


Yup, me too and hopefully they'll have something small in size that I can have! Not a giant alsatian!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you finshed last weeks snack yet!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Have you finshed last weeks snack yet!


Almost!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Not a giant alsatian! [/QUOTE]


What.................!!!!!!!!
They serve dog


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> What.................!!!!!!!!
> They serve dog


With lots of chilli!! Also known as "Chilli Dog"!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> With lots of chilli!! Also known as "Chilli Dog"!!!


I much prefer Labrador to Alsation, more tender 

:focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

We are there..!

Stewy, its timeout sydney (keep forgetting to tell you)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So...here's the count so far:

Nat_C + D
Maz25
HarryPalmer
Skibanff
Stewart
Justforus + J
Pamela0810

Are MikeyB, Olliesmum and SBP coming?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Quiz Night CANCELLED*

So, looks like Bidi Bondi is closed for renovation until 10th September, so this week's quiz night has been cancelled.
Sorry everyone and hope to see you again soon! 
PS: Thanks Mike.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So, looks like Bidi Bondi is closed for renovation until 10th September, so this week's quiz night has been cancelled.
> Sorry everyone and hope to see you again soon!
> PS: Thanks Mike.


Is this confirmed, why did they accept your booking then?
Well lets find another venue for the night.
Any suggestions.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Is this confirmed, why did they accept your booking then?
> Well lets find another venue for the night.
> Any suggestions.


I'll check Time Out when I'm back home and let you all know.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So I called a couple of places to find out about their quiz night and was told very politely (sarcasm) that they have no entertainment during Ramadan. Looks like no quiz this week.  
As per their newsletter Bidi Bondi is set to reopen on the 10th, so I'll try and get in touch with them after and put up a thread once I make a reservation.
Enjoy the week ahead everyone!


----------

